# Mobil1/Dexos...



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

I just changed mine for the first time Saturday and went with the Penzoil synthetic/dexos 2. Still a $30 oil change doing it myself, ouch.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

iCruze2 said:


> I just changed mine for the first time Saturday and went with the Penzoil synthetic/dexos 2. Still a $30 oil change doing it myself, ouch.


...true, but *IF* you get better than 6,000 miles on that oil change, you're effectively paying only $15 as compared to the "old" 3,000-mile change interval!

...and, if you get 9,000 miles (likely), the "co$t" is down to just $10!


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Didn't think of it like that!!! That makes me feel a lot better, lol. My oil life was at 50% still from the factory oil, I have 4000 miles on it. I just wanted to change it to ease my fears of the "break in" oil not lasting as long. Dumb I know, lol.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

iCruze2 said:


> I just changed mine for the first time Saturday and went with the Penzoil synthetic/dexos 2. Still a $30 oil change doing it myself, ouch.


I've been running Mobil1 in my cars since 1980 on a 10,000 mile interval. I paid $50 for the oil, filter, and a box of drain plug rings. I didn't look for deals. That's a 1/2 cent per mile. Cheap in my cheap book. I've never had an engine problem with this maintenance plan. My 15 year old Civic uses a quart in 5,000 miles. Cheap protection, I think.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...good news, since *Mobil 1* has been OK all along in Corvette engines, which are just _slightly_ more powerful than our 1.4LT (ha,ha).


It's more important to use good oil in the 1.4 than it is in the Vette actually. Nothing in the LS3 will generate the same amount of heat our little turbo will.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...uh, I was lumping the *ZR1*'Vettes into that group as well!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Go search the GM dexos website for a list of dexos compatible oils.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

sciphi said:


> Go search the GM dexos website for a list of dexos compatible oils.


...the GM listing is three years _out-of-date_, with a 2009 posting date: http://www.gmdexos.com/licensedbrands/dexos1licensedbrands.html


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...uh, I was lumping the *ZR1*'Vettes into that group as well!


Sorry, no do-overs allowed.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...what? *Superchargers* aren't as _appreciated_ as *turbochargers* (wink,wink) these days?


They are. But they also have their own oil source. The turbo uses engine oil.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

hey fellas. as long as your all on this subject I could use a little clarification here. this is my first car that uses synthetic oil. before this i've always used pennzoil in the cars I have drive and changed at 3k miles. i'm all confused about this oil life gauge in the dic and when is the proper time to change your oil. before this i was in a 1.6l aveo and also have a 5.3l suburban and never used synthetic oils. i apologize for hijacking the thread but i really need some advice here. my daily commute is 140 r/t and 90% highway.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...actually, the GM-recommended *dexos 1*™ 5W30 motor oil (GM 10-9050, #1929300) is NOT a _full _synthetic oil, but rather a _blend_.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

NYCruze2012 said:


> hey fellas. as long as your all on this subject I could use a little clarification here. this is my first car that uses synthetic oil. before this i've always used pennzoil in the cars I have drive and changed at 3k miles. i'm all confused about this oil life gauge in the dic and when is the proper time to change your oil. before this i was in a 1.6l aveo and also have a 5.3l suburban and never used synthetic oils. i apologize for hijacking the thread but i really need some advice here. my daily commute is 140 r/t and 90% highway.


Easy. Switch to Pennzoil Platinum and change the oil when the DIC tells you to. Highway miles keeps oil clean longer and a full synthetic like PP will be all the protection you need.


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...actually, the GM-recommended *dexos 1*™ 5W30 motor oil (GM 10-9050, #1929300) is NOT a _full _synthetic oil, but rather a _blend_.


And you can only buy that blend at the dealer. The two commercial blends listed (Pennzoil and QS, BIRM) cannot be found anywhere I have looked in meatspace. I'm sure you can find it online.

Good news - Peak full synthetic can now be found with the Dexos1 label (at Advance anyway) and it's much less expensive than Mobil1.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

> ...the GM listing is three years out-of-date, with a 2009 posting date:


 That is the Copyright date for the web site, not the latest date that the web page was updated. The copyright date does not change with changes to the site. Some sites do post a date for when a page is updated.


----------



## garrettb1 (Feb 21, 2012)

I can't wait for a $30 oil change. I've been doing $45 oil change's in the HEMI for 5 years. 7Qts of mobile 1 and a quality filter.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

weimerrj said:


> And you can only buy that blend at the dealer. The two commercial blends listed (Pennzoil and QS, BIRM) cannot be found anywhere I have looked in meatspace. I'm sure you can find it online.
> 
> Good news - Peak full synthetic can now be found with the Dexos1 label (at Advance anyway) and it's much less expensive than Mobil1.


The Ac delco dexos oil can be found at any AC Delco retailer not just the dealership. 

Wasn't more than a few weeks ago, I made a service advisor look like a total moron at the dealership I bought my car from. He actually had the gall to lie to one of my customers saying they are the only ones that have Dexos. And this was a customer that I recommended to that dealership to buy from. Tim, the customer, was in getting the oil changed on his Ion when he mentioned what the advisor said. I walked out back, grabbed a bottle of Delco brand Dexos and showed it to him. 

Then again, the same dealer has someone call another one of my customers to recommend a power steering flush on their Malibu. Yep, the Malibu with electric steering needs a fluid flush........


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

I stand corrected on the AC Delco oil availability, I hadn't considered that. Don't see it on the shelves around here.

Now if the Shell blends ever make it to auto parts stores, I will be happy. Until then, Peak Performance Full Synthetic will have to do - it costs about the same (in my neck of the woods anyway) as the other brand's blends.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

NYCruze2012 said:


> hey fellas. as long as your all on this subject I could use a little clarification here. this is my first car that uses synthetic oil. before this i've always used pennzoil in the cars I have drive and changed at 3k miles. i'm all confused about this oil life gauge in the dic and when is the proper time to change your oil. before this i was in a 1.6l aveo and also have a 5.3l suburban and never used synthetic oils. i apologize for hijacking the thread but i really need some advice here. my daily commute is 140 r/t and 90% highway.


Kinda late, but why not use Pennzoil Platinum 5w-30? It's dexos1 rated, and available for about $26 at Wal-Mart. Since most of your drive is highway, run the oil until the DIC tells you to change. It's a VERY accurate system, at least for people driving mostly highway. I bet you could easily get 9-10k miles per oil change. Much cheaper than changing every 3k miles. I had my oil in for 7000 miles, and an analysis informed me it was good for another 3000 miles. This time on the same brand of oil I'm going to run it until the DIC tells me to change it. That should be right around 10k miles.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

I have been seeing dexos labeled Pennzoil, Quaker State, and Mobile 1 at various locations around Central Ohio.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

GoldenCruze said:


> I have been dexos labeled Pennzoil, Quaker State, and Mobile 1 at various locations around Central Ohio.


You can't be Dexos. Oil has no fingers and therefore cannot type.


----------



## Eightbelow (Mar 16, 2011)

The DIC is programmed to tell you when to change the oil with your car running a synthetic blend, if your running full synthetic oil then you can go longer then the DIC tells you if you want, how much longer I'm not sure.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

mcg75 said:


> You can't be Dexos. Oil has no fingers and therefore cannot type.


Always proof read to make sure you don't leave any out.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

GoldenCruze said:


> Always proof read to make sure you don't leave any out.


All in good fun my friend!


----------

